# Warning - Sometimes people can't change



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello everyone

First time poster and I just need to vent. 

I am going through a roller coaster of emotions so I thought I'd address my anger/frustration today. This is my story. A long one. Sorry.

My fourth D-Day was just 12 days ago - and yes, you read right, betrayed four times. 

WW comes from a very damaged past - she is a child of many divorces; sexually abused as a small child by a family member for years; her mother (5 marriages so far) neglected her; her biological father lived in another country, rarely saw her and never saw her again after she turned 11 (He died 8 years ago). In addition, mental illness and behavioural disorders runs in her family (although it should be noted that WW isn't currently diagnosed with anything). 

These things may scare a lot of men away, but I still loved her deeply.

We've been together 17 years and met in college when she was 20 and I was 22. She pursued me. She broke up with her live- in boyfriend of 2 years so we could start dating.

Her first indiscretion was about 1.5 years after we started living together. It was an EA with a married co-worker who had 2 toddlers. She admitted it and asked for forgiveness. We fought. I forgave her, asked her to quit her job which she did. 

We had our son a year after that incident. It was great - we were a family. We were more loving than ever. Our future looked bright. We talked of marriage but never did. We're both not religious and based on her upbringing, she didn't see the point of it.

Her second affair occurred a year after returning from maternity leave. She confessed to a 9 month long PA after I started to notice the typical suspicious behaviours. The OM was a married co-worker, 20 years (!) her senior with 2 young kids - 6 and 8. OM worked in another office 6 hours away. They wanted to be together so OM separated (eventually divorced) from his wife but we went to MC and WW reconsidered. WW quit her job and found a new one. We reconciled as I still loved her, my son and our family. 

8 years go by and everything was great. Our relationship was great. Trust was rebuilt. Lots of love, affection, intimacy, sex. Our son was growing up in a warm loving household. 
Everyone thought of us as a model couple.

Then WW's third affair barrels in and wrecks all of that. It was a PA with an older coworker (10 yrs her senior) from another country. He was single, never married- would only get together at work conferences - going on for 8 months. I found out when I saw a txt from him telling her that he loved her. I freaked. She told the OM its over. She didn't quit her job as she was expecting a big promotion and the OM is in another country. Over time, the OM becomes increasingly nasty to WW and eventually gets fired from the company for being an a-hole with all of his co-workers. WW goes through 6 months of individual therapy to look at her issues from her past. We reconcile again. I still loved her and my son and believed that she still loved me.

But I become more vigilant - suspicious of her activities especially anything to do with social events with her co-workers and business travel (she travels around 10-15 times per year for work). 

WW was promoted to a very senior role at her company last summer. She became involved in a high profile project that required working both nights, weekends and travel. Of course, she developed friendships with others working on the project. He is married with a 2 year old. He (8 years younger than WW)and his wife came from another country to advance his career but have always wanted to go back to raise their child closer to friends and family. They were planning on moving back next summer after collecting his bonus for the completion of this project. I did notice that she was spending quite some time with him and noticed a growing distance between us. She was rarely at home due to this on-going project. I would ask questions about her relationship with him but was met with the usual lies. "I'm not attracted to him, he has a wife and daughter, he's just a friend, you're paranoid, I love only you..." Two weeks ago, she had to go on another business trip (her sixth in 7 weeks) and her return flight back home was delayed (weather) to the following day. I called the airline to see if there were any earlier flights. Airline tells me that there are 6 other flights that she could have taken home and asks if I want to rebook the flight for her and her travel companion, the OM. I fly off the handle and call to confront her. She finally admits it - they are in love. The trip wasn't for work, they are there to celebrate her belated birthday. I'm livid so I get in touch with OM's wife. She was unaware. I now regret contacting OM's wife but I was so enraged at the time from all of the lies and deceit yet AGAIN. The OM's wife was vacationing back in their home country at the time and has now decided to remain there with the child indefinitely. The OM was livid with me as he needs to stay here to collect his significant bonus $ but now he will be without his daughter until he returns to his home country next year. 

WW is now leaving me, saying that she must not love me for her to keep doing this, that our relationship is broken, that she needs time alone to find her own happiness and address her own problems but at the same time, will continue to see OM (now that his wife and child remain in their home country, she feels she needs to emotionally support him through this trying time and can also do so unabashedly) until he goes back home next year.

All of our friends and family (hers included!) are not talking to her anymore as they are disgusted by her actions (no one knew of her previous affairs) and her decision of not wanting to work on the marriage even if only for our son's sake. They want her to seek professional help for her own issues but she also refuses. 

If you want to survive an affair, seek professional help so can address any issues (past/present) that may hamper your relationship, establish mutual boundaries and rebuild trust. 
But realize that its a long, hard road with many bumps and know that some people just can't or don't want to change who they are. 
Happiness for everyone might be to just walk away. Wish I did that a long time ago.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Na ...now you can walk away knowing its not you its her!

Hell she had her chances and she phucked up ...you can walk away knowing you tries!

Sh1t after all those chances you have to laugh...you have experienced what its like living with a broken person that doesn't want to change.
A life lessson worth passing on to other would be victims!

If you bailed a long time ago you would have been second guessing your choice........now you can bail and know for a fact that it them and not you!

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink.

Go find a new horse.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

You did the right thing by informing his wife and he is a pos he is mad at you? Really?
Don't worry she will leave him.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel very sorry for you.
She learned very early from you that there would be no consequences to her serial cheating and knew you would always forgive her.

I would not be surprised if these are the only 4 affairs that you know of. I would strongly suggest the following:
1. Get tested for STD's immediately.
2. Get your children tested for paternity.
3. Get the best attorney you can find.

I wish you the best of luck but I think you really need counseling as well. You need to ask yourself why you would continue to love a woman who continuously betrays, humiliates and disrespect you in the worst possible way?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I maintain betrayers do not change just as 'once an alcoholic, always an alcoholic'. That doesn't mean they will betray again, only that they can definitely do so.


----------



## SanityOnHold (Jun 24, 2014)

Stories like this eat at my soul. I am going to move forward as strongly as ever with R. But yes, stories like yours remind me that there will always be some seed of doubt in my mind, the hyper-vigilance may never fully go away. 

I wish all the best of luck to you, my friend. In your case, separation really is the best thing for you and your son.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

She dumped her boyfriend of 2 years in order to pursue you? Not that it helps you now, but that should've been your first sign.

Let her go and move on, but be prepared for her to come crawling back to you at some point, begging and pleading for another chance. So... unless you genuinely enjoy the notion of continuing to live w/ her perpetual stream of bullsh*t, be ready to tell her to f*ck off.

Oh, and order a paternity test for your kid.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I got to your third line and stopped reading (for the moment). 4th dday DidntLearnMyLesson means you've got to work on yourself. I'm sure the rest of the story is going to be nuts but really you have either a co-dependency problem or you're too afraid to change.

Man life is more than spin/rinse/repeat. It gets better if you learn from past.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> I got to your third line and stopped read (for the moment). 4th dday DidntLearnMyLesson means you've got to work on yourself. I'm sure the rest of the story is going to be nuts but really you have either a co-dependency problem or you're too afraid to change.
> 
> Man life it more than spin/rinse/repeat. It gets better if you learn from past.


No doubt.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"he OM was livid with me as he needs to stay here to collect his significant bonus $ but now he will be without his daughter until he returns to his home country next year."

Fu*k this POS....I'd tell him to screw himself and I hope he never gets to see his DD again as he is a worthless sh*tbag for risking her family life by having an A.

Then I would sit back and hope he was angry and stupid enough to come after me so I could legally make him spit out a few teeth for daring to bang my WW and mess MY SON'S family life up.

And kick your pathetic WW to the curb harshly and permanently...she does not deserve her M to you or her family life.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> WW is now leaving me,.


:smthumbup:
Have you thanked her?

Sir, you will get thru this...we all have!

Except for that one guy who's old lady had group sex with a bunch of rodeo clowns.

My point here is it always worse then the next guy... let your old ladies crap define her not you. i

Live life well and let her eat sh1t!

Her history is on her you can make your own history with some other chick. A chick that wants to be with you ....with out the phucking baggage!


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't understand why you regret telling OMW about his affair, it was his decission to cuckold you and to betray his wife, just as you don't deserve to be betrayed, OMW didn't deserve it neither, so don't regret it, he don't have a reason to be livid with you, he should be livid with himself nobody forced him to have sex with your wife, if he tell you something or do something again I would threat him telling him that you would report the both of them to their job to get them fired so better shut up and dissapear or beprepared for the consequences (the only reason I don't advice you to do it now is because for divorce is better that she keep her job and salary).



DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> WW is now leaving me, saying that she must not love me for her to keep doing this, that our relationship is broken, that she needs time alone to find her own happiness and address her own problems but at the same time, will continue to see OM (now that his wife and child remain in their home country, she feels she needs to emotionally support him through this trying time and can also do so unabashedly) until he goes back home next year.


Now about this paragraph, if your wife keeps seeing the OM then report it to his wife, he probably is feeding her with lies of how he already cut all relationship with your wife and how he only loves her, mean while he will be sleeping the rest of the year with your wife until he returns to his country, so don't allow that, if he decides to keep seeing your wife in the mean time OMW have the right to know that while he is promising her loyalty he is planning to enjoy the rest of the year with your wife


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"if your wife keeps seeing the OM then report it to his wife, he probably is feeding her with lies of how he already cut all relationship with your wife and how he only loves her"

Exactly this...keep blowing this POS up...and you can look on it as a situation where you are actually helping to protect his BW from the continuing abuse POS and your foolish WW are trying to inflict on her....don't feel guilty about it at all...you are doing her a favor.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

2 more things I would do.

1)Expose her to the company they are working for so that OM can go back to his country without his bonus and your WW back to her son.

2) Contact his OM and tell him that this was her 4th affair that you know of and every time it was with a married man with kids. Wish him good luck with his future.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

2) Contact his OM and tell him that this was her 4th affair that you know of and every time it was with a married man with kids. Wish him good luck with his future.

Wait is he a switch hitter now?
Sorry W I just needed to laugh this would make it complicated.
End tj


----------



## sammy7111 (Apr 19, 2014)

Please tell me you learned your lesson this time she's not worth taking back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

tom67 - told OM to phuck off, he's a pos, etc... and that any hurt his wife is experiencing was his own fault. Hes just a selfish $hit looking to blame others for his mistakes like all betrayers.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

manticore, the only reason i felt guilt of telling his wife is because i didn't know her and who knows what this news could have done if she were already in a fragile mental/physical condition. it still didn't stop me. she should know the truth as we all deserve that. 
as far as work is concerned, WW's own mother flew off the handle and contacted the OM via work email and threatened to expose the A.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> 2 more things I would do.
> 
> 1)Expose her to the company they are working for so that OM can go back to his country without his bonus and your WW back to her son.
> 
> 2) Contact his OM and tell him that this was her 4th affair that you know of and every time it was with a married man with kids. Wish him good luck with his future.


warlock - can they get fired for this? they don't report to each other, they don't even work in the same department, they just worked together on this project. Of course, both are keeping it a secret from everyone at work. But work affairs happen all the time and you hardly ever hear of people being fired over it unless it's with your direct boss or your direct employee.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

Dyokemm said:


> "he OM was livid with me as he needs to stay here to collect his significant bonus $ but now he will be without his daughter until he returns to his home country next year."
> 
> Fu*k this POS....I'd tell him to screw himself and I hope he never gets to see his DD again as he is a worthless sh*tbag for risking her family life by having an A.
> 
> ...


D- I said OM is livid with me. Didn't say I cared. I told him to phuck off, called him a pos, everything. told him he's to blame for his wife's misery. Was thinking of getting physical with OM but im not going to jail for this pos or WW. both not worth it


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

sammy7111 said:


> Please tell me you learned your lesson this time she's not worth taking back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sammy- i need some good counselling but yes, its over.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Don't know if they will get fired for it or not but it will certainly make them squirm. 

If getting them both fired will affect your divorce settlement you may want to wait on that one. 

Can you obtain any contact information for his family in his home country. If yes email them for exposure as well. Let him get even more livid. Maybe he will get himself fired that way. 

Get tested for stds
Paternity test your son this is cheap easy private and painless. Your ww does not need to participate. 

Press full on with divorce.

Get it done or you will be looking at dday 5 at some point from your a serial cheating spouse. 

Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

tom67 said:


> You did the right thing by informing his wife and he is a pos he is mad at you? Really?
> Don't worry she will leave him.


tom67 - apparently i f-ed up his well laid plans. OMW was supposed to come back with kid so OM would have them around while he finishes up his work. of course, WW would have been on the side. then OM said he would have went back next year, buy his W a house and then do the "proper thing" and D her (if you believe that BS).


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

Dyokemm said:


> "if your wife keeps seeing the OM then report it to his wife, he probably is feeding her with lies of how he already cut all relationship with your wife and how he only loves her"
> 
> Exactly this...keep blowing this POS up...and you can look on it as a situation where you are actually helping to protect his BW from the continuing abuse POS and your foolish WW are trying to inflict on her....don't feel guilty about it at all...you are doing her a favor.


i believe they are getting a D. OMW and child aren't coming back from their home country. Not sure OMW even cares what her H is doing at this point. If she did, wouldn't she come back to keep an eye on him?


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

SanityOnHold said:


> Stories like this eat at my soul. I am going to move forward as strongly as ever with R. But yes, stories like yours remind me that there will always be some seed of doubt in my mind, the hyper-vigilance may never fully go away.
> 
> I wish all the best of luck to you, my friend. In your case, separation really is the best thing for you and your son.


Sanity - R didn't work out for me but doesn't mean it wont for you. Stay strong and best of luck


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't put this all on childhood abuse. I too was abused as a small child by a family member while my mother stood by and did nothing, and it didn't turn me into a cheap piece of trash. That's an inherent character flaw on her part. It's one thing to have daddy issues, but if that's all it was she'd mess with single men. She however has no problem wrecking other families. You are well rid if her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

If the POSOM is this messed up, it sounds like you are doing thing right now.

May every possible consequence of their actions fall into their path. Its not vindictive, people need to experience consequences to learn.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> i believe they are getting a D. OMW and child aren't coming back from their home country. Not sure OMW even cares what her H is doing at this point. If she did, wouldn't she come back to keep an eye on him?


No, don't bet your chips to that, we have 100's of cases here where the OM keep sweet talking his BW (how it was a mistake, how it was one time thing, how you the BS are a jelous crazy man that are exagerating things, how he already end any kind of communication with your WW, how he lover her the most, etc) while still sleeping around with the WW and sometimes with other women as well (like taking adventage as if he is in a break from marriage).

so if you know that they are still seeing each other I will hire a PI to take some pictures of them together and entering to his appartament and send them to the OMW just to put the last nail in his relationship and screw him with divorce as he is screwing you.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

OP...after the second time you should have walked away. I think deep down you know that.

It has nothing to do with her childhood or past experiences. She just doesn't love you. And I dont think she ever really did.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> Don't put this all on childhood abuse. I too was abused as a small child by a family member while my mother stood by and did nothing, and it didn't turn me into a cheap piece of trash. That's an inherent character flaw on her part. It's one thing to have daddy issues, but if that's all it was she'd mess with single men. She however has no problem wrecking other families. You are well rid if her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Life - I'm truly sorry to hear about your past abuse- no one deserves that. Im not saying its the only reason, just a part of it. In general, WW never dealt with her any of her past issues or even current ones (guilt of the affairs). She's the type to bury her hurt so deep in herself. But every once and a while, the hurt comes out so she needs excitement/distraction to keep the pain at bay. Its not the abuse that makes her bad, what makes her bad is how she deals with it.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

sinnister said:


> OP...after the second time you should have walked away. I think deep down you know that.
> 
> It has nothing to do with her childhood or past experiences. She just doesn't love you. And I dont think she ever really did.


Sinn - hindsight is 20/20 right? yes, I should have walked away after the second but i wanted to raise my baby boy with his mom. 
I truly believe that she loved me very much but I don't think she loves me anymore and hasn't for a while now. What's upsetting is that she's really good at faking it to everyone including me. And that part is directly related to how she dealt with her childhood and past. The mentality of - Don't want to rock the boat so don't tell the truth.


----------



## Buildingblocks (Apr 22, 2012)

OP you let your wife walk all over you too many times. 

You have to take charge now. It's now or never. File for divorce, cut the cancer (her) out of your life. Don't acknowledge her, don't answer her and don't look back. Only deal with her with regards to your child.

She has toyed with your emotions for way too long. She needs to go.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You have the typical Knight In Shining Armour (KISA) syndrome, thinking you were saving her and could fix her. You knew full well what you were getting into hooking up with a broken woman. Problem is that you've wasted the best years of your life with this serial cheater.

You should also seek help for your severe codependency issues. No, you didn't end it with her, she's leaving you, otherwise, you would still be running after her.

Go seek IC, and kick this serial cheating **** to the curb.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> You have the typical Knight In Shining Armour (KISA) syndrome, thinking you were saving her and could fix her. You knew full well what you were getting into hooking up with a broken woman. Problem is that you've wasted the best years of your life with this serial cheater.
> 
> You should also seek help for your severe codependency issues. No, you didn't end it with her, she's leaving you, otherwise, you would still be running after her.
> 
> Go seek IC, and kick this serial cheating **** to the curb.


I don't disagree with that. 
Got to sort myself out.
therapy starts on Tuesday.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*cough* DNA your kid!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I agree. After the second time, you should have called it quits. If it was me, one time is enough. 

If it was me, I would let everyone she works with know what's going on and let her boss know too. The woman needs to learn a lesson, not only a home but also the work place.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

6301 said:


> I agree. After the second time, you should have called it quits. If it was me, one time is enough.
> 
> If it was me, I would let everyone she works with know what's going on and let her boss know too. The woman needs to learn a lesson, not only a home but also the work place.


Careful w/ this. You don't want to be on the hook for any sort of spousal support (and *especially* permanent support) in the case that she winds up losing her job over the affair. And yes, that could happen.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

6301 said:


> I agree. After the second time, you should have called it quits. If it was me, one time is enough.
> 
> If it was me, I would let everyone she works with know what's going on and let her boss know too. The woman needs to learn a lesson, not only a home but also the work place.


Some guys take multiple ddays before they can wake up. 

This is her fourth time cheating.....*that he knows of*. I'm willing to guess with her past history, there have been others that she has gotten away with. 

He's been with her since he was 22, so he's scared. Probably never had any real relationships before her, so she's all he's known.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bryanp said:


> I feel very sorry for you.
> She learned very early from you that there would be no consequences to her serial cheating and knew you would always forgive her.
> 
> I would not be surprised if these are the only 4 affairs that you know of. I would strongly suggest the following:
> ...


Yeah, why would you continue to hang around a "best friend" who does the same? Hopefully you would be man enough to leave and/or defend yourself.

Personally I wouldn't like to have friends who constantly try to get over, and a wife who does it is 10x worse!


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> Some guys take multiple ddays before they can wake up.
> 
> This is her fourth time cheating.....*that he knows of*. I'm willing to guess with her past history, there have been others that she has gotten away with.
> 
> He's been with her since he was 22, so he's scared. Probably never had any real relationships before her, so she's all he's known.


all true.
feel like a chump now after all these years.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> all true.
> feel like a chump now after all these years.


The good news is that you don't have to be. You CAN do it. You CAN get this toxic woman out of your life. I know you've been out of the game for so long and that she's all you've ever known for a long time, but once you kick this serial cheater to the curb, you will rediscover life once again. You're not alone you know.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Careful w/ this. You don't want to be on the hook for any sort of spousal support (and *especially* permanent support) in the case that she winds up losing her job over the affair. And yes, that could happen.


I'd love to screw with their work but she does make significantly more $ than me and she already agreed to provide spousal support.


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> The good news is that you don't have to be. You CAN do it. You CAN get this toxic woman out of your life. I know you've been out of the game for so long and that she's all you've ever known for a long time, but once you kick this serial cheater to the curb, you will rediscover life once again. You're not alone you know.


thanks lordmayhem. 
i know. im just still pretty raw.
friends and family are all telling me the same thing. time to find my happiness and forget that b%^&$ (her family's own words).


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> thanks lordmayhem.
> i know. im just still pretty raw.
> friends and family are all telling me the same thing. time to find my happiness and forget that b%^&$ (her family's own words).


Then listen to them take it one day at a time.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> thanks lordmayhem.
> i know. im just still pretty raw.
> friends and family are all telling me the same thing. time to find my happiness and forget that b%^&$ (her family's own words).


It's good that you have the support of friends and family. They've been telling you the same things that we have, so we can't all be wrong. The difference is the people here in this forum have walked in your shoes and are betrayed spouses.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Put the other man on cheaterville.com. Then send him the link. Anyone googling his name will see who he really is.

Good luck


----------



## DidntLearnMyLesson (Jun 25, 2014)

tom67 said:


> Then listen to them take it one day at a time.


its been hard. even the day to day...
i quit my six-figure job that i had for the past 11 years in February. i hated it and wanted to do something new, go to school, etc... plan was to go back to work in September after my son goes back to school. WW fully supported it as well - in fact, she encouraged me to do this. She was working a lot and this way, i could spend more time with our son and run the household. Financially we were more than fine as I had a lot saved up and continued to keep up my end of the finances. In addition, my widowed dad was diagnosed with cancer in November and i thought id also use this time off to help him through his chemo. 
This $hit just adds to an already difficult time.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

DidntLearnMyLesson said:


> Sinn - hindsight is 20/20 right? yes, I should have walked away after the second but i wanted to raise my baby boy with his mom.
> I truly believe that she loved me very much but I don't think she loves me anymore and hasn't for a while now. What's upsetting is that she's really good at faking it to everyone including me. And that part is directly related to how she dealt with her childhood and past. The mentality of - Don't want to rock the boat so don't tell the truth.


I understand that need to be with your young child. I'm in that boat right now. I can't fault you for the decisions you make. I just want you to realize your own self-worth.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Sorry you're here my friend. I've been where you are exactly 4x ddays etc abused chilhhood mental issues etc etc 

I wont go into advice as I think you already know where you are headed

What I think will give you a lot of help in the future and you will need it is in understanding her issues in a greater way

I could be wrong but I detect strong overtones of Borderline Personality Disorder here.

My world was cloaked permanently in this problem she had from day one as a teenager to the present day, 39 years old serial cheat and marriage wrecker.

I think if you research this you will find many answers to questions you have from the past and those that will arrive in the future and so will fore arm you 

Personality disorders bipolar borderline narcissism etc etc are never black and white and the afflicted tend to have a strong on and smaller combinations of the others. But I think you may well grasp at a deeper level some real reasons for her behavior if you look at it in some detail 

They'll be little positive to come from it other than your own understanding of these things but it may well help you ( as it has me) to understand your own position in these situations a lot more and help you steer clear of similar situations in the future

Whatever you find good luck with it


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Your wife is a real piece of sh!t!! 

No useful advice


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> Your wife is a real piece of sh!t!!
> 
> No useful advice


:lol: :rofl:


----------

